

Ask HN: Review my startup—A website builder to sell films like Louis CK - jonathanrmumm

I would like some feedback on my startup: http://filmpage.com. It is an About.me style page builder to create a page to sell your DVD like Louis CK.<p>If you're interested in working on the project with me, please email me at jon@filmpage.com.
======
ecubed
First off, if its a digital download its not a DVD now is it?

Now beyond that, I geek out on design so here's my thoughts. I'm only going to
say the things I don't like because I'm wasting your time if I only say the
things I do like (If I don't mention it, assume its awesome and pat yourself
on the back for it, because overall you did a great job). You've obviously got
a cool concept thats headed in the right direction, but the design needs some
tweaks.

Make the nav bar smaller. I'd go 60px at max for the topbar. Also less white
border on the bottom. 1-2px max there. Scale back the shadow on the bar as
well, too much shadow says "I just learned how to use shadow". With drop
shadow less is more. My rule of thumb is if you notice the shadow, its too
much. You obviously want it to be there to add depth, but you don't want it to
be distracting. While your at it, scale the shadow back on the screenshot and
other bars as well. Again, less is more. Take a look at apple.com for a good,
subtle use of shadows. (I'd even go less opacity than they do, but thats just
me)

Green buttons get a bad rep for some sort of psychological connection with
spending money. Don't know if thats voodoo web development or not, but I tend
to stay away from them.

New money bag icon.

The footer is too tall. Make it only as big as it needs to be.

------
yashchandra
clickable <http://filmpage.com>

